# Which Lures Do You Use?



## jaytee102 (Apr 12, 2012)

Which lures do you use for which fish?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Which fish do you want to catch?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

We don't fish, we just talk about it a lot


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I just deleted my reply because I misread your question.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

when bream fishing at Wellington point i use:

scum dog, sammy or similar for surface
gulp shrimps
tt blades
chubby's
anything in the box when i get desperate


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Flathead and most estuary species: I use sofplastics such as 3" or 4" minnows, jerkshads, shrimps etc (whatever takes your fancy) I prefer the lightest jig head that the current will allow, 1/8oz is my favorite.

Freshwater fish like tarpon and tilapia (for sport) I use smaller soft plastics like 2" paddle tails, shrimps, grubs on a jig wad with smaller hook. Small hard bodies also work well.

Barra and jacks will take any of the above but I usually got for hard bodies because they'll keep catching without the hassle of having to replace the plastic when you get strikes or fish. He same thing happens with the above species also. It I just like catching the smaller fish on softies.

When I go offshore for salmon, trevally, mackerel (which hasn't happened for ages) I use a hard body in conjunction with a metal spoon. The spoon seems to always attract the most attention.


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Spoons i find are great for salmon and bonito,
I use a 2.5'' for flatties and bream but im using 4" SPs for big bream now, seams the bigger I upgrade the larger species im finding!


----------

